# Nesting grounds



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

Any word on the conditions of the Snow goose nesting grounds?


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

With any luck it will be a total bust. If we could get 2 or 3 years in a row with zero to poor production maybe we could save the tundra! It must be just about all gone now as we only had about 5 years left and that was 15 years ago!!


----------

